# Just been offered



## Kell

Just been offered eight legs of venison for Â£150.

Do you think it's two deer?


----------



## NaughTTy

Kell said:


> Just been offered eight legs of venison for Â£150.
> 
> Do you think it's two deer?


No idea....oops sorry, wrong joke :roll:

And....groan BTW :wink:


----------



## Kell

It's the best crap joke I've heard in ages.


----------



## mac's TT

You been opening Christmas crackers again Kell :wink:


----------



## phodge

I think it's 2 still deer....


----------



## vagman

Hey.....that's a pretty good deal.

The equivalent at my local butcher would be about 200 quid. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

vagman said:


> Hey.....that's a pretty good deal.
> 
> The equivalent at my local butcher would be about 200 quid. :roll:


Definitely still 2 deer :roll: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Too much ............. i've no eye deer :roll:


----------



## upiker2005

I'm STAGGERED and SIKA the money they ask, it does seem like a lot of DOE to me, I think the FALLOW saw you coming?

(Dya see what I did there face)


----------



## MrL

Oh Deer, Oh deer, Oh Deer !

Mr L


----------



## NaughTTy

When is a deer not a deer?

Venison your dinner plate [smiley=idea2.gif]

Yes I did just make that up and I'm truly, truly sorry


----------



## mighTy Tee

Far too expensive.

In the USA they would only be a couple of bucks :lol: :lol:


----------



## upiker2005

So have any of you ever seen a Matter Deer?


----------



## Kell

What's a matter deer?

Nothing honey, what's a matter with you?

Boom Boom

(And you thought mine was bad.)

Incidentally, I sent it to a friend, and got a text back saying, I think you've sent this to the wrong person, I don't know anything about deer.

:roll:


----------

